# HOMM Series, Anyone?



## indicat33 (Mar 1, 2015)

Just stopped in to rant about this bad-ass game. If you like to get baked and play fantasy, strategy-based medieval /magical environment then try this game. It is AWESOME & quite addictive. Available from www.gog.com.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 2, 2015)

I wouldn't really recommend the first game unless you're a fan of the series. If you've never played any of them before I would recommend part 3, although my favorite is part 2 because my friend had it on his computer when I was a kid.


----------



## indicat33 (Mar 2, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I wouldn't really recommend the first game unless you're a fan of the series. If you've never played any of them before I would recommend part 3, although my favorite is part 2 because my friend had it on his computer when I was a kid.


I'm playing 2 right now. LOVE the game immensely, DESPITE the cheating -ass CPU. Play any of the "campaigns" and you will see what I mean. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.......... CPU BS. Still, it's a fun game to say the least.


----------

